# Architecture



## manda

Edited due to broken link


----------



## voodoocat

Link broken


----------



## photobug




----------



## nukie

*Link broken *


----------



## luckydog

*Link broken *


----------



## grimmett

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Jeff Canes




----------



## Sharkbait

Here are a couple of mine...

*Link broken *


----------



## Sharkbait

Another...

*Link broken *


----------



## Sharkbait

Some "natural" architecture...
*Link broken *


----------



## Dew

Edited due to broken link


----------



## voodoocat

*Link broken *


----------



## simnine

*Link broken *


----------



## Jeff Canes




----------



## Destiny

*Link broken *


----------



## surfingfireman

Manda.  I think I bought my buddy a didge back in 1999 in that mall (your first shot) ....


----------



## manda

ha yes u would ahve more than likely
the queen victoria building in sydney
how long were u in australia for?


----------



## james m

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Shubin

Edited due to broken link


----------



## imm3

Edited due to broken link


----------



## craig

Edited due to broken link
http://images.fotopic.net/?id=1762822&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1


----------



## ksmattfish

Edited due to broken link


----------



## craig

Back at ya ksmattfish!!! I am feeling the DOF in your photos. 

I have to kindly say, look into Ilford's line of silver based papers.


----------



## vonnagy

bok tower, central florida usa
*Link broken *


----------



## craig

Bok tower in all it's glory Mark! The trees frame the shot nicely. What is with the glow effect?


----------



## Nytmair

*All links broken *

phew, i had a few arcitecture ones!


----------



## jack

*Edited due to broken link
*


----------



## craig

Strong shot! That building is quite amazing. I was glad you provided all the details. Welcome!!!


----------



## jack

thanks very much for the welcome Craig and your encouraging comments.


----------



## Jeff Canes

Holga
AGFA XPS160
Scaned from 6x4.5 proof


----------



## craig

Perfect shot Jeff! Makes me wish we had highways here. Actually we do have highways, but no cloverleaves.


----------



## Jeff Canes

Craig

Thanks for the positive comment, just took this last weekend been thinking about this shot for some time, also took some pinhole shot but just finished that film off this weekend, I&#8217;ve been to Jackson and I like your highways better


----------



## P Bailey

*Link broken *


----------



## LaFoto

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Digital Matt

Edited due to broken link


----------



## jack

Edited due to broken link


----------



## cowbert098

*Link broken *


----------



## fadingaway1986

Edited due to broken link


----------



## graigdavis

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Goofup

Edited due to broken link


----------



## LaFoto

Edited due to broken link


----------



## LaFoto

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Belinda Rowe

Mosaic seats at Park Güell




Figueras




Gaudi at work again!




Mosaics of Gaudi at the park...


----------



## LaFoto

An architecture-theme had been on before, see? No need to start on a new one, methinks


----------



## StvShoop

Edited due to broken link


----------



## anua

Edited due to broken link


----------



## DarkEyes

Hi. Heres another one. Sorry about the soft focus. Just found out I'm long sighted in one eye. And guess what? It's the Eye I use for Astronomy and Photography!

Geraldton District Court:
*Link broken *


----------



## malachite

Edited due to broken link


----------



## danalec99

neat


----------



## HogHunter

Here's my entry.  I took this shot on a recent trip to LA.  The view is from the La Brea tar pits.  I thought the contrast between the grand palm tree and the geometric building was cool.  What do you think?  It's my first submission to this site.


----------



## Slowboat

Canon EOS 10D ,Canon EF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS USM 
4s f/22.0 at 70.0mm iso100


----------



## molested_cow

Sorry that I'm going to bombard this thread....

Chicago:
Being the capital of architecture, it is not only overwhelming, but you can actually feel the roots!
Even the prison architecture is impressive!


----------



## molested_cow

Detroit:
Sad city. Lot's of remains of previously beautiful houses, now ruins. If it wasn't for the riots, Detroit will be just as beautiful and prosperous as most other cities.





















Singapore
Lack of cultural consciousness. The best architectures are often done by foreign talents. However the city is definitely very well-kept and world class.


----------



## molested_cow

And finally Taiwan.
Although small, the variety is intriguing. From brick and wood to steel and concrete. Of course, this part is what means most to me:


----------



## graigdavis

Edited due to broken link


----------



## danalec99

*Link broken *


----------



## LizM

*Link broken *


----------



## Lungfarmer

graigdavis, where is that neat building on your last post here?


----------



## graigdavis

Pittsburgh PA.  its the PPG building.  Its quite amazing.  There is the one huge building, and then its surrounded by smaller glass castle looking buildings.


----------



## Lungfarmer

Cool  and thanks! That's a cool looking building.


----------



## santino




----------



## daniel_p

This is from downtown Toronto


----------



## thomasjfletcher

HARD TO RESIST.......



































in the lobby...






http://www.nyc-architecture.com/MID/MID073.htm

also in New York, the archives building in greenwich village--(early one morning....)


----------



## Grosh

*Link broken *


----------



## thomasjfletcher

while this theme is still a bit topical, I just want to ask-
does anyone know the legal rights of the photographer stopped photographing a building? I've been stopped many times here in New York photographing public buildings (understandable in some ways). a friend of mine was made to erase his Lloyds of London pics from his digital camera by the security man. Do they have the right to do this???






cheers
Tom


----------



## hobbes28

Not unless it's posted that you can't take photographs.


----------



## simnine

thomasjfletcher said:
			
		

> while this theme is still a bit topical, I just want to ask-
> does anyone know the legal rights of the photographer stopped photographing a building? I've been stopped many times here in New York photographing public buildings (understandable in some ways). a friend of mine was made to erase his Lloyds of London pics from his digital camera by the security man. Do they have the right to do this???
> 
> cheers
> Tom



http://www.freedomtophotograph.com/
http://www.krages.com/ThePhotographersRight.pdf


----------



## DarkEyes

Hi guy's! 

A couple of day's ago, I started building a website for people at work to see some of my stuff. At the moment, the bulk of the measly 11 photos on it are Architectual in theme.

Why not check it out! 
http://au.geocities.com/photoimpact6530/Home.html


----------



## thomasjfletcher

my architecture photograph website-

www.nyc-architecture.com


----------



## colin

http://82.40.64.118/out&about/hamilton_mausoleum/black&white/maus_mono_02.jpg


----------



## danalec99

Edited due to broken link


----------



## thomasjfletcher

I took the day off work Monday, left the two screaming babies at home and ventured into the verdant expanse of the park. Here's a bit of what I saw......
(numbers as shown on following map)

1.  
Friedsam Memorial Carousel   Stein and Goldstein   1908









2.
The Dairy  Calvert Vaux   1870









5.
Loeb Boathouse and the Lake













8.
Belvedere Castle   architect  Olmsted and Vaux  1872













9.
Ladies Pavilion   Jacob Wrey Mould   1871
my favourite- said to be a former trolley shelter





10.
Playmates Arch   1863





12.
Pine Bank Bridge 1861





13.
Gapstow Bridge  1895





14.
Bow Bridge    Vaux  1859




not my pic, unfortunately...

17.
Reservoir Bridge West 86th St   Vaux 1864





18.
Reservoir Bridge East 85th Street  Vaux 1864









19.
Reservoir Bridge West 94th Street (the Gothic Bridge)









20.
Maine Monument  Attilio Piccirilli  1913










More pics and info at
http://www.nyc-architecture.com/CP/CP.htm


----------



## danalec99

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Tenerife

See more on:

http://www.knmultimedia.com/son/auditorio.htm

Regards from Tenerife
Klaus


----------



## Tenerife

Whats about this......

See more on:

http://www.knmultimedia.com/world_2.htm

Regards from Tenerife
Klaus


----------



## danalec99

*Link broken *


----------



## Dwain

*Link broken *


----------



## Digital Matt

Great shots Dwain


----------



## dirtnapper

The National Cathedral - Washington, DC
*Link broken *


----------



## Digital Matt

Edited due to broken link


----------



## JonMikal

Awesome Matt!  What building/statue is that?


----------



## Digital Matt

Thanks jonmikal.  I don't know what the statue is.  I probably should have looked   The building is the Key Tower in downtown Cleveland.  Key bank's world headquarters.  I assume they built this statue and fountain as a shrine to themselves, paid for with your overdraft and atm fees.


----------



## JonMikal

at least they put the $ to community use.


----------



## aggiezach

jonmikal said:
			
		

> at least they put the $ to community use.



 Good point! 

These are some great photos!!! 

DigitalMatt, I love that last one! Very nice!


Zach


----------



## Digital Matt

Hehe, good point jonmikal.

Thanks Zach!


----------



## thomasjfletcher

Time Warner Center Columbus Circle New York


----------



## Digital Matt

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Greenlandgirl

Edited due to broken link


----------



## raul_the_truck

*Link broken *


----------



## jadin

Love the glow of your buildings matt. Those are impressive / make me jealous.


----------



## JonMikal

Awesome work as usual Matt!

Greenlandgirl, you were definately there at the right time!  Nice work.


----------



## Niki

Matt, those 2 photos are stunning! :shock:
Great work.


----------



## Digital Matt

Thanks Greenlandgirl, Jadin, jonmikal and Niki!!


----------



## Mo

*Link broken *


----------



## triggerhappy

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Unimaxium

Here are some photos I took of the John Hancock Center in Chicago during my visit last weekend. They were originally in color, but I think they look better in B&W.


----------



## Trig

Matt: Wow! How did you get the colours in the traffic lights shot

Greenlandgirl: The colour of those houses are great! You crazy people.


----------



## Digital Matt

Trig, I adjusted the color temp in the raw file


----------



## conch

Edited due to broken link


----------



## sarakay

A government building in Putrajaya.


----------



## sh0rtofdaybr3ak




----------



## dyemm72

Edited due to broken link


----------



## so gti

*Link broken *


----------



## julz

*Link broken *


----------



## spiralout

Edited due to broken link


----------



## LaFoto

Hamburg - Old Warehouse District


*There once WERE three photos here - now the link is broken, though... *


----------



## shoedumas

Thought I'd put my two cents in

*...but most unfortunately the "two cents" have gone lost in the course of time - link no longer intact.*


----------



## jadin

*Link broken *


----------



## NYY

*Link broken *


----------



## afghanjohn

*Limestone Water Tower, Chicago, IL:*







*War Damaged Presidential Palace, Kabul, Afghanistan:*


----------



## Corry




----------



## leonardo.paris

http://rioartedigital.com/RioArte_galeriadeimagens-bycat.php?ogor=Arquitetura

http://rioartedigital.com/RioArte_galeriadeimagens-vizoo.php?id=319
http://rioartedigital.com/RioArte_galeriadeimagens-vizoo.php?id=340
http://rioartedigital.com/RioArte_galeriadeimagens-vizoo.php?id=327


 My site runs in a Database, so, I don´t know how to put the image itself in the post, just by the link, sorry ! Is there any problem?
  ByeBye


----------



## srobb

Well, I don't live in a big city, so I hope some more rural shots will be ok.


----------



## Mr Avid




----------



## Mohain

*Link broken *


----------



## Arch

great additions mo... love these :thumbup:


----------



## andrew todd

chateau frontenac
http://static.flickr.com/121/303211707_9a98ce9f16.jpg?v=0


----------



## Alex_B

1:





2:





3:





4:


----------



## ShavedMonkey

~Image deleted
~Image deleted


----------



## rtkluge

*Link broken *


----------



## bluewave930

nice~~good work~!


----------



## Stratman

Went to Faust Park today, in Chesterfield Mo. And they have a few historic buildings there, This shot was taken with a Tokina 28MM f2.8 manual lens and my K110D


----------



## Kimber57

downtown Tucson, AZ

1.  





2. 





3.


----------



## LaFoto

Hi rtkluge, welcome to ThePhotoForum.
We already HAD a theme thread on ARCHITECTURE, so I merged your newly started one with the already existing one, ok?


----------



## subimatt

A couple of mine.


----------



## King Mango

Couldn't sleep. Got up and worked on a shot for the "power" theme for about an hour then read the rules and realized I can't use it... DOH!
Hoover Dam with the construction of the new bridge visible in the foreground.


*Link broken *


----------



## soul.glo




----------



## LaFoto




----------



## bradster76

Long now dried up, I found the old spillway just magnificent. Fort Peck dam is one of the largest in the U.S., and me own grandfather helped build it 

1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Taken with Canon EOS Rebel/K2, Fuji Realia 200, _f_4.8, ISO of roughly 156 on a cloudy day in June, 2007.


----------



## LaFoto

Buildings in Hamburg/Germany


----------



## Daki_One

_*Link broken *_


----------



## camz

Daki One very nice shot of the structure.  I've been many times to Seattle and I haven't seen this..


----------



## Buckster

1. Bay View, Michigan





2. Belle Isle Park, Detroit, Michigan





3. Pier 39, San Francisco, CA





4.  Goldfield, Arizona





5. Lafayette, Louisiana





6. Phoenix, Arizona





7.  Dallas, Texas





8.  Dallas, Texas





9.  Greenfield Village, Michigan





10.  Fort Point, San Francisco, California





11.  Fort Point, San Francisco, California





12.  Hillsborough, California





13.  Petoskey, Michigan





14.  Fort Worth, Texas





15.  Bay View, Michigan





16.  Henry Ford Museum, Dearborn, Michigan





17.  Kansas City, Missouri





18.  Kansas City, Missouri





19.  Kansas City, Missouri





20.  Kansas City, Missouri


----------



## bentcountershaft




----------



## AudreeArrington

thanks very much for the welcome Craig and your encouraging comments. :lmao:


----------



## brianT

_*Links broken *_


----------



## mwgiesbrecht




----------



## mwgiesbrecht




----------



## mwgiesbrecht




----------



## mwgiesbrecht

Wonder which came first...


----------



## Arpeggio9




----------



## LaFoto

0036_11-June_Chicago von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




0054_11-June_Chicago von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




0062_11-June_Chicago von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




0065_11-June_Chicago von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




0069_11-June_Chicago von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




0071_11-June_Chicago von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## Arpeggio9




----------



## Stryker




----------



## Stryker




----------



## Stryker




----------



## Stryker




----------



## LaFoto

061_SF_HotelBuildingAtNight von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

0391_wsz-framed von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## Klein

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




By sklein at 2012-02-29


----------



## LaFoto

0078_11-June_Chicago von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




0084_11-June_Chicago von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




0087_11-June_Chicago von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




0110_12-June_Chicago von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




0112_12-June_Chicago von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




0115_12-June_Chicago von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




0125_12-June_Chicago von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




0133_12-June_Chicago von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




0134_12-June_Chicago von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




0151_12-June_Chicago von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




0152_12-June_Chicago von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




0153_12-June_Chicago von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




0172_12-June_Chicago von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr

Chicago is so full of fascinating architecture... I have even more.


----------



## LaFoto

002_SF_first impressions von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




050_SF von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




051_SF von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




104_ButteCollegeCampus von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




112_ButteCollegeCampus von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

Small town architecture




179_Chico,CA von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




180_Chico,CA von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




182_BidwellMansion-Chico,CA von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




185_BidwellMansion-Chico,CA von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## greyelm

Chartwell, Kent, UK


----------



## greyelm




----------



## LaFoto

Oh cool: British architecture! I might contribute to that, too:




500_Manchester von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




506_Manchester von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




510_Manchester von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

A famous piece of architecture? Guess! 




0805_wsz-framed von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## greyelm




----------



## LaFoto

Swedish architecture on the Island of Gotland




0302_spätererAbend_Visby_wsz-frame von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




0325_spätererAbend_Visby_wsz-frame von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




0337_spätererAbend_Visby_wsz-frame von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




0345_spätererAbend_Visby_wsz-frame von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




0353_spätererAbend_Visby_wsz-frame von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## greyelm




----------



## greyelm

This is now a bat roost.


----------



## greyelm




----------



## greyelm

The village gaol, Ewell, Surrey, UK


----------



## LaFoto

Lüneburg, Germany




0416 von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




0452 von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## JustinL




----------



## LaFoto

112_Berlin von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




113_Berlin von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




114_Berlin von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




116_Berlin von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




130_Berlin von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




131_Berlin von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




132_Berlin von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

136_Berlin von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




138_Berlin von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




139_Berlin von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




140_Berlin von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




142_Berlin von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




143_Berlin von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




148_Berlin von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## snowbear

The Smithsonian's Museum of the American Indian.




cmw3_d40_DSC_4313-72 by cmwrenn3, on Flickr


----------



## Buckster

Palace of the Legion of Honor in San Francisco






San Francisco skyline


----------



## LaFoto

Whoa! That MOON! ;-) "Mine" was so much smaller in S.F., see here (to save you from scrolling) 051_SF | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## TimGreyPhotography

Zenith Towers B+W by Tim Grey Photography, on Flickr




Korean Temple by Tim Grey Photography, on Flickr




Downtown Hong Kong by Tim Grey Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Tuffythepug

I was in a city I'm not too familiar with today and after I parked I noticed the top of this building peeking above a newer, sleeker building in front of it.   It caught my attention because it had so much _stuff _attached to it everywhere.  Antennas, Cables, Conduit, Pipe, Satellite apparatus of all  types and it fascinated me.  Of course I had to photograph it.


----------



## R3d

Just got back from Malaysia the other day:







Wall of Windows by R3d Baron, on Flickr





Under Construction and Tilted by R3d Baron, on Flickr





Office Facade by R3d Baron, on Flickr





Starhill 1 by R3d Baron, on Flickr





Starhill 2 by R3d Baron, on Flickr





Starhill 3 by R3d Baron, on Flickr





Starhill 4 by R3d Baron, on Flickr





Starhill 5 by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Petronas Towers by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Office Facade by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Under Construction and Tilted by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Wall of Windows by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## Rick50

San Xavier Mission - Tucson, AZ


----------



## snowbear

Fifth Ave & East 84th St, NYC, across from the Met.


----------



## Philmar

Sands SkyPark Infinity Pool at Marina Bay Sands Hotel - Singapore by Phil Marion, on Flickr




The Big Durian - Esplanade Theatres on the Bay, Singapore by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Detail of a colourful colonial building in India Town - Singapore by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Helix Bridge and Marina Bay Sands Hotel - Singapore by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Gardens By The Bay along side the Flower Dome and Cloud Forest buildings - Singapore by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

ghats along the Ganges in Varanasi, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Tokyo’s Sky Tree, officially the world’s tallest tower by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Interior of Istiqlal Mosque - Jakarta, Indonesia by Phil Marion, on Flickr




The Supertree Grove at Gardens by the Bay - Singapore by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Tongkonan housing the deceased - Tana Toraja, Sulawesi, Indonesia by Phil Marion, on Flickr




The Grand adobe mud Mosque of Djenne, Mali by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Greene Street, Manhattan by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Catholic church near Ken Ga, Vietnam by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Early morning fog finally melts away - Taj Mahal mosque by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Marina Mandarin Hotel - Singapore by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Old Hill Street Police Station - Singapore by Phil Marion, on Flickr




John Hancock Center - Loop Chicago by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Brutalist apartment block - Singapore by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Golden Temple - Amritsar, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr




A stork finds refuge on the minaret of an old mosque near Rabat, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Village of al-Hajjarah, Haraz mountains of Yemen by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Dome of El Capitolio as seen from the Malecon sea wall - Havana, Cuba by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

interior of Canada Permanent Building by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Ramparts of the walled fort of Essaouira, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr




The Jantar Mantar - New Delhi, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Chrysler Building in a fog from the Empire State building by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Sunset over Shihara, Yemen by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Jefferson Memorial - Washington DC by Phil Marion, on Flickr




L&#x27;église de la Madeleine - Paris by Phil Marion, on Flickr




143 1/2 &amp; 143 3/4 - la ville de  Québec by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Commerce Court North - Toronto Doors Open by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

A new morning at the Taj Mahal by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Kumbalgarh Fort - Rajasthan, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Architecture of Quebec City by Phil Marion, on Flickr




CCTV Headquarters - Beijing by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Leisurely stroll in Fatehpur Sikri by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Urban Tokyo blue - where Ginza meets Shiodome by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Kyoto shrine by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Paris architecture by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Tourists gather in Prague by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Streets of Gunajuato, Mexico by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Architectural details - Prague by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Mausoleum of Moulay Ismail - Meknes, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Gargoyles of Old City Hall by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Dusk falls over a minaret in Sana&#x27;a, Yemen by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear




----------



## Fred Berg




----------



## Philmar

Buenos Aires architecture by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Hallway in The Venetian - Las Vegas by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Gold glass of the Royal Bank Plaza by Phil Marion, on Flickr




RC Harris Water Filtration Plant - Doors Open 2015 by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Rivoli Hotel - Casablanca, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

UNESCO Heritage Site of the Old City of Sana&#x27;a, Yemen by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Mehrangarh Fort - Jodphur, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Prague architecture by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Toronto-Dominion Centre (Commerce Court West in the background left) by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Fort Jaislamer, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr




The R. C. Harris Water Treatment Plant at sunrise by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

A popsicle vendor skirts around National Museum - Brasilia by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Colourful historic Pelourinho - Salvador by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Biblioteca Nacional de Brasília by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Misty morning - Ouro Preto, Brasil by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Itamaraty Palace (Ministry of External Relations - Brasilia) by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

National Museum and Cathedral of Brasília by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Panteão da Pátria Tancredo Neves - Brailia by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Walkway to Roberto Silveira Memorial - Niteroi, Brazil by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Catedral Metropolitana de Sao Sebastiao do Rio De Janeiro by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Colonial architecture in Centro district of Rio de Janiero by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Cloud Gate (or the Bean) sculpture by Anish Kapoor - Chicago by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Traditional Torajan ancestral houses or Tongkonan in village of Palawa - Sulawesi, Indonesia by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Ait Benhaddou, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Pagoda during cherry blossom season - Kyoto, Japan by Phil Marion, on Flickr




The Treasury&#x27;s facade by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Lotus Temple  Bahá&#x27;í House of Worship - New Delhi by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Photo once taken today, which soon became yesterday, of a cyclist in front of the Museum of Tomorrow - Rio de Janiero by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Interesting old row houses on the hillside street of Ladeira da Conceição da Praia - Salvador by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Colourful historic Pelourinho - Salvador by Phil Marion, on Flickr




National Congress of Brazil and reflecting pool by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

National Museum - Brasilia by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Largo Terreiro de Jesus - Salvador by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Teatro Nacional Cláudio Santoro - Brasilia by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Courtyard of Igreja e Convento de São Francisco, Salvador by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Chandelier inside stainglass covered Don Bosco Sanctuary - Brasilia by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Majestic wrought iron staircase in the Centro Cultural Justiça Federal - Rio de Janiero by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Oscar Niemeyer designed building (reflection)- Niteroi, Brazil by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Rooftop security - National Congress of Brazil by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Colonial gem of Ouro Preto, Brazil by Phil Marion, on Flickr




A theatre in the middle of the Amazon jungle rainforest: Teatro Amazonas - Manaus by Phil Marion, on Flickr




National Museum after sunset - Brasilia by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Churches of São Francisco de Assis and Nossa Senhora do Carmo - Mariana, Brasil by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Fun on the beach underneath the Museu De Arte Contemporanea by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Non-traditional view of the National Congress of Brazil (Congress in a chamberpot) by Phil Marion, on Flickr




The colonial gem of Ouro Preto, Brasil by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Designed by Oscar Neimeyer: National Museum - Brasilia by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Toronto condo balcony abstract by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Djenne, Mali by Phil Marion, on Flickr




tiles in Medersa Bou Inania - Fes, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Sunrise over National Congress of Brazil by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Toronto City Hall (10 sec exposure) by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Colourful historic Pelourinho - Salvador by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Lacerda elevator and marina/ferry port of Salvador by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Rome by Phil Marion, on Flickr




al-Hajjarah village, Haraz mountains of Yemen by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

3rd Avenue - New York City by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Asaksa silliness - Tokyo by Phil Marion, on Flickr




ramparts of Meknes, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Toronto-Dominion Centre at magic hour (Commerce Court West in the background) by Phil Marion, on Flickr




lonely parked car by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Didereaux

Frost Bank Austin Tx at sunset


----------



## Philmar

Agua volcano looms over the start of a new day during Semana Santa in Antigua, Guatemala by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

(Long exposure) Superb colonial structure in Parque Central of Antigua, Guatemala by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## aoposton




----------



## Philmar

Downtown Vancouver by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Abstract Toronto architecture - condo balconies rotated by Phil Marion, on Flickr




The Big Durian - Esplanade Theatres on the Bay, Singapore by Phil Marion, on Flickr




The U.S. Department of Housing and Urban Development (HUD) - Washington DC by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## waday

Chicago Airport by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## pyzik

Michigan Capitol Building Ceiling by Damage Photos, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Capitol Hill rotunda - Washington DC by Phil Marion, on Flickr




dome of the Capitolio - Havana by Phil Marion, on Flickr




dome of St. Peter&#x27;s Basilica - Vatican by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Abstract at Guggenheim Museum, New York by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Yonge &amp; Adelaide by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Guggenheim museum - Manhattan by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

The Flatiron building up close and personal - Manhattan, New York by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Golden sunset upon autumn trees and the Skylon Tower - Niagara Falls, Ontario by Phil Marion, on Flickr





Condo living - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Toronto long exposure by Phil Marion, on Flickr




New construction at Bay and Lakeshore by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Abandoned granary by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

A storm is a brewing over Toronto City Hall by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Red Fort of New Delhi by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Canada Life Insurance head office (long exposure) - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## waday

Fathers Day-20 by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

The Treasury in ancient city of Petra by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Château de Versailles - France by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Adobe mud Grand Mosque of Djenne, Mali by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Traditional Torajan ancestral houses or Tongkonan in village of Palawa - Sulawesi, Indonesia by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Djenne, Mali by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Chofahs atop Throne Hall of Royal Palace complex - Phnom Penh, Cambodia by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Petra, Jordan by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Rokuji-no-kane bell - Koyasan by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Wadi Dawan, Yemen by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Teatro Juarez - Guanajuato, Mexico by Phil Marion, on Flickr




inside King Hassan II mosque - Casablanca, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

St. Paul church, Bloor Street - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Bridgepoint Hospital and old Don Jail - Riverdale Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Sensō-ji (金龍山浅草寺) ancient Buddhist temple located in Asakusa, Tokyo by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Red Fort wall - New Delhi, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

La ville de  Québec by Phil Marion, on Flickr




inside Junagarh Fort, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Residential building - Washington DC by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Taj Mahal just after sunrise - Agra, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Amsterdam shadows by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Philmar

Taj Mahal after sunset by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Fred von den Berg

mix & match


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Philmar

Rain falls over St. Peter&#x27;s Square (Piazza San Marco) - Venice Venezia by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Camilla A.R. Di Lorenzato E Dal Pra Snc in Piazza San Marcos - Venice, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Palazzo Ducale Doge&#x27;s Palace - Venezia Venice, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Palazzo Ducale Doge&#x27;s Palace - Venezia Venice, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Lounge of Teatro La Fenice di Venezia opera house - Venezia Venice, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Nagas - Luang Prabang, Laos by Phil Marion, on Flickr




la Florida - Guanajuato, Mexico by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Havana, Cuba by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Aqua condo - Chicago architecture by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Synagogue with security concerns - Montevideo, Uruguay by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

The Church of Our Lady Before Tyn - Prague by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Jama Masjid mosque at dawn - New Delhi, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Detail of Chand Baori stepwell near Jaipur, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Imposing Bundi Palace - Bundi, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Taj Mahal minaret under repairs - Agra, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Agra Fort detail by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Detail of Hawa Mahal - Jaipur, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Worshippers and Jama Masjid mosque at dawn - New Delhi, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

a stranger approaches by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Security guard at Agra Fort just after sunrise - Agra, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Golden Temple, Amritsar India by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Taj Mahal&#x27;s adjacent mosque early one morning (just after the morning fog was almost completely burned away) by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

An urban canyon in Lower Manhattan - New York City by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Detail of Pha That Luang - Vientiane, Laos by Phil Marion, on Flickr




The National Gallery of Art - Washington DC by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Arched ceiling of arcaded plaza - entrance to the Chambers Street subway station under the Municipal Building by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Architectural abstract of office towers - Singapore by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Architectural abstract - Singapore by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

steeple - Prague by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Everyday is laundry day - Havana, Cuba by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Yemeni architecture - Sana&#x27;a, Yemen by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Petra - ancient Nabataean city of rock by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Looking up in Singapore by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

The long and short of it: Downtown San Francisco by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Summer Palace - Beijing by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Marina Bay Sands Hotel from inside the Cloud Forest building - Singapore by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Marina Bay Sands Hotel - Singapore by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Dr.Jalopeno

Berlin / Germany


----------



## jcdeboever

Nikon FM, 50 1.8 AIS. Tmax


----------



## Fred von den Berg

Augsburg Rathaus from Elias-Holl-Platz. Agfa slide film, DIN 21. Minolta 7000, Sigma 35-70 mm.


----------



## Fred von den Berg

Agfa slide film, DIN 21. Minolta 7000, sigma 35-70mm.


----------



## snowbear

Portland, ME


----------



## snowbear

Another from Portland, ME


----------



## jcdeboever

Dappled light from water, shining on underside of old rail road bridge, Ann Arbor. 

1.


 

2.


 

3.


----------



## jcdeboever

Pentax P30T, 50mm f/2, 400 TX. Encouraged by @Derrel by his comments some time ago from Detroit shots.


----------



## jcdeboever

Pentax P30T, 50mm f/2, 400 TX


----------



## jcdeboever

Pentax P30T, Tokina EL 28mm f/1.8, hp5+


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## elemtee




----------



## orf

http://www.ipernity.com/home/rottb


----------



## orf

http://www.ipernity.com/home/rottb


----------



## orf

http://www.ipernity.com/home/rottb


----------



## orf

http://www.ipernity.com/home/rottb


----------



## jcdeboever

Canon AE1, 50mm f3.5, TriX, D76, Canoscan 8800f


----------



## orf

http://www.ipernity.com/home/rottb


----------



## Philmar

Cinesphere - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Thanboddy Paya pagoda - Mingun, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Yemeni architecture - Sana&#x27;a, Yemen by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Teak carved roof of Royal Monastery - Mandalay. Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr




The dusty streets of Toconoa, Chile by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Ontario Place by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Large objet d&#x27;art in Shanghai by Phil Marion, on Flickr




The National Gallery of Art - Washington DC by Phil Marion, on Flickr




CCTV Headquarters - Beijing by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Reach for the top by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg

Mergenthau Manor, near Kissing in Bavaria


----------



## jcdeboever

Fujifilm GA645Zi, Acros 100 shot at box speed, D76, rapid Fixer, Canoscan 8800f. Going after the line render. Hedgecoe project on presenting line in a different way. Shot 12 exposures for project. really made me think inside the viewfinder, very insightful project. Thanks again to @Derrel for turning me on to John Hedgecoe books. They are very dear to me.


----------



## Philmar

Stupas and decorative htis - Kakku, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Massive Kaunghmudaw Pagoda - Sagaing, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Patane Grave - Tana Toraja, Sulawesi Indonesia by Phil Marion, on Flickr




detail of Wat Haw Pha Bang by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Architectural abstract - Fuji Television Headquarters - Daiba, Tokyo by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Columns in front of the National Archives in  Washington, DC by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Chateau Frontenac detail by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Atumashi Monastery - Mandalay, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Mandalay Royal Palace - Mandalay, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr




RC Harris Water Filtration palnt - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Shwe Yan Pyay Monastery - Nyaungshwe, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

One of the 2,200+ temples near Bagan, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Stilt house in floating village - Lake Inle, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

Fujifil GA645ZI, Acros 100 shot @ 400, Prewash 20°,HC110 B 10:00min, water stop bath, rapid fixer, 10:30 wash, water/dawn final wash., Epson V800.


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Philmar

Djenne, Mali by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Temple of Heaven - Beijing by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Bab Mansour - Meknes, Morrocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Djenne, Mali by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Buddhist temple Wat Arun at dawn - Bangkok, Thailand by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Buddhist monks&#x27; quarters next to Kyaut Ka Latt Pagoda - Hpa&#x27;An, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Thai Buddhist temple architecture at night - Bangkok by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Philmar

Art deco RC Harris filtration plant  - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Mapinguarify

Zombie apocalypse


----------



## Philmar

Carved in to red sandstone - Petra, Jordan by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Fire Boat of Toronto Fire Services armed and ready for Tall Ships - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Detail of Ananda Temple - Old Bagan, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

The West pier ruins.


----------



## Fujidave

Brighton pier





Brighton Pier Re-Edited by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Nwcid

Philadelphia


----------



## Fujidave

Brighton Pavilion gardens today.


----------



## Philmar

Palazzo del Mercato Vecchio with Torre dei Lamberti - Verona, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickrckr




Duomo before sunset - Milan by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## espresso2x




----------



## espresso2x




----------



## Philmar

Verona silhouette by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Milan by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Glass dome of Galleria Vittorio Emanuele in Milan, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Modern Milan by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Philmar

Milan by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Venice in the morning before the maddening crowds by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Vernazza homes - Cinque Terre, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff15

The Rotunda Birmingham UK


----------



## Philmar

Yemeni architecture - Sana&#x27;a, Yemen by Phil Marion, on Flickr




UniCredit Tower and Pavilion  - Milan, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Dawn fisherman next to temple - Amarapura, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

In the pavilion gardens is this gatehouse.


----------



## Philmar

Gulaab Niwaas Palace - Pushkar, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Vernazzi and the Mediterranean after sunset by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Philmar

Chicago architecture by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Mausoleum of Moulay Ismail - Meknes, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Detail of the Lama Buddhist Temple - Beijing by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Chicago architecture by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Wadi Dhar, Yemen by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Brighton Pier by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Royal Pavilion by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Glass House Shop by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Prince Regent Home by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

West Blatchington Windmill by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff15




----------



## Jeff15




----------



## Jeff15




----------



## Fujidave

Royal Pavilion by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

St Pauls Steeple by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

HDR  St Nicholas Church by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff15




----------



## Fujidave

St Nicholas Church by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

The Curve by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Royal Pavilion by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff15

Powis Castle


----------



## Fujidave

Royal Pavilion by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

I360 by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff15

14th century phone box


----------



## Fujidave

Lamp by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Brighton Royal Pavilion by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Main Gate by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Dome Gate by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Through the Trees by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

The Cafe by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

West Blatchington Windmill by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Brighton Pier by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

West Pier by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

I360 by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

I360 500ft by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Old Steine Memorial by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Ansel in the Valley preset by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

The Aliens Are Coming by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Victorian Home by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

St Peters Church by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

West Blatchington Windmill by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Old Steine WW Memorial by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

War Memorial by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Royal Pavilion by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

War Memorial and Church by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Church by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Shoreham Church by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

All Saints Church by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Bandstand by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Pavilion by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Royal Pavilion by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

West Blatchington Windmill by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

St Peters Church by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Ghostly Darkness by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Hove Architecture by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

The Bandstand by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Through the Gate by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

I was Framed by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Alfresco cafe on seafront by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Inside All Saints Church by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Bit of Topaz by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

In the Church by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Lancing Chapel by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Lancing College by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Nearly Finished by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

The Lovers by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Bandstand Lovers by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

The Windows by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

West Blatchington Windmill by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Foggy morning over countryside near San Gimigniano by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Detail of a medersa - Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Duomo of Siena by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Vancouver urban landscape by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

The Supertree Grove at Gardens by the Bay - Singapore by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

A popsicle vendor skirts around National Museum - Brasilia by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Stilted houses on Lake Inle, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

village in remote Haraz mountains of Yemen by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

door - Royal Palace in Fes, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

UNESCO heritage site of Sana&#x27;a, Yemen by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

A curious donkey approaches me in front of the UNESCO World Heritage building of the Monastry in Petra, Jordan by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

detail - Taj Mahal at sunrise by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

detail - ornate Salim Singh ki haveli, Jaisalmer by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff15




----------



## Philmar

Tongkonan housing the deceased - Tana Toraja, Sulawesi, Indonesia by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Roman ruins - Amman, Jordan by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## boostinspiration

Spaceship


----------



## Philmar

Whoa that's good.


----------



## Philmar

Air conditioner adorned buildings in Rio de Janiero&#x27;s central business district by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## wannabe photographer

Jeff15 said:


> View attachment 162620


welcome in paradise


----------



## Philmar

weathering the financial storm... by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Malecon of Havana, Cuba by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Dusk falls on the Atlantic fort of Essaouira, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Colonial architecture in Centro district of Rio de Janiero by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Dawn&#x27;s first light falls upon Mount Popa&#x27;s hilltop temples - Myamar by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

CN Tower by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Inside the walls of Sforza Castle - Milan by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sunset over the Atlantic Ocean and the Acuario del Club de Pescadores - Buenos Aires by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Jalopeno

Office hell


----------



## Philmar

Fishing boat at the front door in Rio Lagartos, Mexico by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Dusk and traffic at Catedral de San Servacio o San Gervasio - Valladolid, Mexico by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Draa Valley, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Convent of San Bernardino of Siena - Valladolid, Mexico by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Golden sunset over Golden Temple - Amritsar, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sunrise at the Leuty by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Winter and Ontario Place by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Taken with the Fuji X100F.




The Gateway by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

RC Harris Filtration Plant before sunrise by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## sleist




----------



## Philmar

Leuty Lifeguard Station after a fresh snowfall by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

The Big Durian - Esplanade Theatres on the Bay, Singapore by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Philmar

Lake Point Tower, Chicago by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Front of traditional Torajan Tongkonan long houses - Tana Toraja, Sulawesi Indonesia by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Leuty before sunrise by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Awaiting the sunrise over Lake Ontario and the Leuty Lifeguard Station by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Interior of Istiqlal Mosque - Jakarta, Indonesia by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## snowbear

Along the waterfront in Portland, Maine



cmw3_d750_DSC_2680.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr




cmw3_d750_DSC_2673.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Toronto Island lighthouse reflection by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Torre Monumental - formerly Torre de los Ingleses (English Tower) by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## zulu42




----------



## crf8

Hawaii


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Philmar

Stain glass ceiling and organ pipes - Jarvis Street Baptist Church, Toronto by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Alien ship landing pad - Ottawa by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Canadian Museum of History by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Centennial Flame before the crowds arrive -  Parliament Hill in Ottawa by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Jalopeno




----------



## danbob6

The Museum of Pop Culture in Seattle is dedicated to contemporary popular culture.  It was founded by Paul Allen in 2000 as the Experience Music Project and designed by Frank Gehry.  Though the design of the building was thoroughly panned, it has been called ‘a fitting backdrop for the world's largest collection of Jimi Hendrix (a Seattle native) memorabilia.’


I suggest taking a look at photos of the entire building to get a feel for the overall shape and design.


----------



## Philmar

Rideau Street Chapel - National Art Gallery of Canada, Ottawa by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Architecture abstraction by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Jalopeno




----------



## Philmar

Toronto City Hall by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Dusk architecture - Toronto by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr




Sunset architecture by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr




Modern hospital meets old jail by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

CN Tower and Rogers Centre - Toronto by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

RC Harris Filtration Plant before sunrise by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Strmbrg




----------



## zulu42




----------



## zulu42




----------



## zulu42




----------



## zulu42




----------



## Philmar

CN Tower and OCAD by Phil Marion (176 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sunrise over Lake Ontario and the RC Harris waterworks, Toronto by Phil Marion (176 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Hemisfèric building - IMAX, 3D and special screenings in a large space inside the famous City of Arts and Sciences in Valencia by Phil Marion (176 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Palau de les Arts Reina Sofia - Valencia, Spain by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## stk




----------



## stapo49




----------



## Philmar

Buddhist Jing An Temple, Shanghai by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


Detail of El Museu de les Ciències Príncipe Felipe (science museum) - Valencia by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Mode Gakuen Cocoon Tower - Nishi-Shinjuku district, Tokyo by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

To infinity...and beyond by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Art deco RC Harris water filtration plant - Toronto by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Purple with envy - City Hall by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

View of Parliament Hill and flooding Ottawa River by Phil Marion (179 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Historic Bund district of Shanghai by Phil Marion (180 million views - thanks), on Flickr




Snow storm ravages Art deco RC Harris water filtration plant - Toronto by Phil Marion (180 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Capitol Hill - Washington DC by Phil Marion (180 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

The Worm Moon over the Rogers Centre by Phil Marion (182 million views), on Flickr


----------



## stk




----------



## Philmar

Shoebox condos by Phil Marion (182 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Bridgepoint Active Healthcare is a complex care and rehabilitation hospital in Toronto by Phil Marion (182 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Parliament Hill Ottawa by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Beaches Fire Hall station - Queen Street East by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Gardyloo




----------



## Philmar

St. Lawrence Hall by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

University College - University of Toronto by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

King Street streetcar tram and CN Tower by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Gooderham (Flatiron) Building by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

♥ Toronto by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Ontario Place by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Former Don Jail before sunrise by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Condo at night on University Avenue by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## crf8

Biltmore House, Asheville NC




Conservatory front




Conservatory rear


FB.me/CRFinTN  Facebook 
www.flickr.com/crf8/


----------



## Gardyloo

Royal Pavilion, Brighton



 

Tile detail, Isfahan (Iran) madrassah


----------



## Philmar

Pier 27 The Tower Condos by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sunset over CN Tower by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Osgoode Hall by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Detail of El Museu de les Ciències Príncipe Felipe (science museum) - Valencia by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Philmar

R.C. Harris Water Filtration Plant by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Mausoleum of Moulay Ismail - Meknes, Morocco by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## wtlwdwgn




----------



## Original katomi




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Philmar

Yemeni architecture - Sana&#x27;a, Yemen by Phil Marion (187 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

guardian of the mud mosque of Djenne - Djenne, Mali by Phil Marion (187 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

RC Harris Water Filtration Plant after dusk by Phil Marion (187 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Vag7r1




----------



## Vag7r1




----------



## Vag7r1




----------



## Philmar

Looking up Bay Street one night by Phil Marion (189 million views), on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Philmar

Sunrise over RC Harris Filtration Plant by Phil Marion (190 million views), on Flickr


----------



## wobe

Rome




Cullera, Spain.




Dunrobin Castle, Scotland.




Fishermans Cottage, Cornwall, England.


----------



## Philmar

Manikarnika Ghat - Varanasi, India by Phil Marion (190 million views), on Flickr



Yemeni architecture - Sana&#x27;a, Yemen by Phil Marion (190 million views), on Flickr



CCTV Headquarters - Beijing by Phil Marion (190 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Toronto architecture by Phil Marion (192 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

CN Tower as seen from next to CHUM neon sign...icons! by Phil Marion (192 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Old Toronto Carpet Factory by Phil Marion (192 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Toronto from the rail lands by Phil Marion (194 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Look up!! by Phil Marion (194 million views), on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT

Virginia Beach Run by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Flatiron Gooderham Building at night by Phil Marion (195 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Condoland Toronto by Phil Marion (195 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

University College late night studying by Phil Marion (196 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Bay-Adelaide Centre and Scotia Plaza by Phil Marion (196 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Teefy Hall -  University of St. Michael&#x27;s College by Phil Marion (196 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Old City Hall seen from the not-so-new City Hall by Phil Marion (196 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Crescent moon silhouette over Humber Bay Shores by Phil Marion (196 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

RC Harris reflecting rays of pre-dawn horizon by Phil Marion (196 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

City Hall getting dressed for Christmas by Phil Marion (196 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Canada Life building dressed up for the holidays by Phil Marion (198 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Allen Lambert Galleria - Brookfield Place by Phil Marion (198 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Glass and steel by Phil Marion (198 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Leaning Tower of Gooderham by Phil Marion (199 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Majestic RC Harris Water Filtration plant by Phil Marion (199 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Winter at the Leuty by Phil Marion (199 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Old warehouse - Distillery District, Toronto by Phil Marion (199 million views), on Flickr


----------



## This child

Once a thriving business.   Gleeson, Arizona


----------



## Philmar

The  Dominion Public Building, a large, well-proportioned example of  Beaux-Arts Classicism located in Toronto’s business core, forms part one  of the most imposing Beaux-Arts streetscapes in Canada....and you can buy street meat there as well. by Phil Marion (199 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Streetcar passes by Old City Hall by Phil Marion (199 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

RC Harris Water Filtration Plant by Phil Marion (201 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Igreja de Nossa Senhora do Rosário - Ouro Preto by Phil Marion (201 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Summerhill liquor store by Phil Marion (201 million views), on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT

Norfolk Scope by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

The Daniels Building - 1 Spadina Crescent by Phil Marion (203 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

RC Harris in the dawn's early light by Phil Marion (203 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Brutalist Toronto by Phil Marion (203 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

4 Skyscrapers by Phil Marion (203 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Casa Loma - Toronto by Phil Marion (203 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sule Pagoda - Yangon, Myanmar (Burma) by Phil Marion (203 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sana'a sunset by Phil Marion (203 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Gooderham Flatiron building at dusk by Phil Marion (205 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Robshoots

Those are all beautiful shots.


----------



## Philmar

^^^Thanks Robshoots


----------



## Philmar

University College - University of Toronto by Phil Marion (206 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Trinity College - University of Toronto by Phil Marion (206 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Marseilles, France by Phil Marion (208 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Palais du Pharo - Marseilles by Phil Marion (208 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Local art deco bank  - Tournon-sur-Rhone by Phil Marion (210 million views), on Flickr


----------

